# [TEST] [ROM] AOKP + Cherries



## Jubakuba

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?15q84n7j9dvo6
Thread (info)

Built for crespo.
I'd have to assume that means no Crespo4G...
But y'all arr the professionals of this device, use your judgement.

Just let me kmow if it boots and such!


----------

